# Canon 70D Teaser



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

More coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

:drool: Camera porn.... I love me some camera porn...

How does it hold up picture quality wise? Isn't it a crop sensor?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Bserve said:


> More coming!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice dude. that 16-35 should be sweet on that body

just sold 3 5dmk2's and a 1dmk2.
picked up a 70-200L 2.8IS mk2 and 2 5dmk3's myself.


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> :drool: Camera porn.... I love me some camera porn...
> 
> How does it hold up picture quality wise? Isn't it a crop sensor?



Crop sensors hold up very well as long as you know how to shoot them.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

DooSPX said:


> Crop sensors hold up very well as long as you know how to shoot them.


I know how to shoot with them, but since I switched over to full frame, I can REALLY notice a difference in noise. Otherwise, everything else is pretty much the same


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Noise can be an issue, yes. But I am still back to Olympus. I love the color rendition and sharpness of the Zuiko lenses. I have a E-520 and a E-30 currently. I had a Nikon D70. I have learned to work around shooting less then ISO800. It fits my needs because I hike for hours in the mountains every summer and lugging the Nikon with 2 lenses killed me. I can carry the E-520 with no issues and still get stunning photos. I just picked up a E-30, and the Image III processor is a little better in low light then the E-520. Also has 11 AF points vs 3 in the E-520, but I have yet to use them. I always shoot S-AF center point.

Sorry to jack the thread. Good looking Canon! Lets see some shots!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

The noise is actually a lot better because it has the Dual Pixel CMOS. And the less coverage I don't mind, that's why I have a wide angle 


Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## ElsaCooper (Nov 22, 2013)

fine .. and if it is performing so better then why not to give it a try which i am going to do soon


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Low light situations: 
























The last one was actually much darker in real life, so I'm impressed with the high ISO performance.


Sent from my BRAIN


----------

